# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоаппарат Зенит - Е

## irishka777

Продам фотоаппарат в рабочем состоянии, объектив Неlios - 44 - 2. Цена 500 грн.

----------


## irishka777

Продан

----------

